# Latest stick



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

This is a one piece stick made from a limb and part of the trunk of an Autumn olive.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice one Alador, like it.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow! Cool stick! Reminds me of a Roman fasces.

Is the coloring at the top stain or scorching?


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice stick alador


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good to see you posting again Alador. Really neat stick, You spent some serious time carving that one.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking piece Alador. Never thought to try Autumn Olive as a walking stick. Around our area the State Forester has put Autumn Olive on the invasive species hit list. So cutting it down for stick material would not be frowned upon on our state forests lands.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

dww2 said:


> Wow! Cool stick! Reminds me of a Roman fasces.
> 
> Is the coloring at the top stain or scorching?


Yeah, the bundled-stick look was what I was going for. The color is all my usual leather stain. I didn't get exactly what I was going for with the stain but it is what it is.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Nice looking piece Alador. Never thought to try Autumn Olive as a walking stick. Around our area the State Forester has put Autumn Olive on the invasive species hit list. So cutting it down for stick material would not be frowned upon on our state forests lands.


Really I find it to be good, it carves pretty easily, steam straightens well, and works pretty well with bark on or off. Oh, and it grows like a weed. I used to cut it down, now I just groom it to grow sticks.


----------

